
It's Time to Switch to a Privacy Browser - AlphaWeaver
https://www.wired.com/story/privacy-browsers-duckduckgo-ghostery-brave/
======
bradknowles
Except Ghostery actually comes from a company selling tracking information.

So, would you like some additional tracking in your privacy?

